# SYDNEY | Wynyard Place | 134m | 34 fl | U/C



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

render posted by papervagina




ToeJam said:


> City One:
> 
> http://majorprojects.planning.nsw.g...lated-facilities/?action=view_job&job_id=3177


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

Is this a Fosters project? It has similarities to 2WTC in New York. I like it though! kay:


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

^^

Nope not a Foster project - designed by Hassell. 

Despite it's lack of height it is a very good looking building. Only wish it could be taller


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

Bit of an update on this one...

*Owner dangles $18m carrot for Wynyard tower*
Jacob Saulwick
January 28, 2012

THE property group wanting to build a 29-storey tower above Wynyard Station is arguing the proposal will improve safety of the station, which now falls well below standards required by modern building codes.

The developer has also sweetened its application to build on the site, offering the NSW government a $18.5 million cash payment if it approves the deal. Thakral Holdings, the owner of the building now above Wynyard Station, lodged a revised development plan for the project late last year after the state government objected to earlier aspects of the scheme.

The development is unusual in that it would involve turning land now on public space at Wynyard Station into a commercial area that would generate rental income for the developer.

Thakral has offered $18.5 million to the government to spend on improvements in Wynyard Park and the area around the station. The money could be used, Thakral says, to build a connection to a walkway to Barangaroo.

Thakral also argues that without its development the government would have to spend about $40 million to bring the concourse of Wynyard station into line with the latest building and disability access codes. Studies commissioned by Thakral show many areas where Wynyard fails to satisfy requirements of the latest building code.

The Herald has tried to access safety reports into Sydney's underground rail but freedom of information requests have been rejected by RailCorp, which cites security grounds.

Thakral wants to sell the Wynyard site. Possible bidders include larger firms Westfield and Grocon. But it is also continuing to negotiate with the state government to win approval for the development, which would re-create the existing concourse area and street links of Wynyard Station. The main public benefit of the proposal would be a new ''transit hall'' for the area between George and Carrington streets, with much higher ceilings and the opportunity to provide natural lighting.

The Department of Transport, which has hired Savills to assess the proposal, has previously argued against the plan's use of former tram tunnels underneath Wynyard that it hopes could be used again for public transport.

The City of Sydney opposes the proposal, arguing that it provides insufficient public benefit, provides excessive car parking and is set too close to Wynyard Park on Carrington Street.

Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/owner-dan...nyard-tower-20120127-1qlln.html#ixzz1o3UZSXwh

----------
It is a difficult site to work with because it is located above a major train station that handles 37 million passengers each year. Additionally, the retail walkways that are part of the site pass directly into the station concourse meaning that major works could delay commuters entering and exiting the station.

A decision is expected in the next month or so.


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

This has been APPROVED

And a link to the DA Approval Report

https://majorprojects.affinitylive.com/public/3615ddbb60a16b2ceb602c8e6300f610/PAC Report.pdf


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

Turns out this one is garnering some significant interest from larger property developers, most notably Brookfield Multiplex and Westfield.



CULWULLA said:


> wow, westfield? excellent lowry will see it out
> todays finrev


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=854940&page=27

Article says it could be a long time before anything happens with the site due to its complexity (would require major changes to commuter movements in and out of Wynyard Station, Sydney's third busiest station).


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Which one is approved? They look like different renders.


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


> The City of Sydney opposes the proposal, arguing that it provides insufficient public benefit, provides excessive car parking and is set too close to Wynyard Park on Carrington Street.


Get the f*ck over it. You are reducing Sydney to a laughing stock.


----------



## Jex7844 (Mar 26, 2009)

Interesting design, it could have been taller indeed though.


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

A revised DA has been lodged by new developer - Brookfield Multiplex.

Architect = Make Architecture (UK) and Architectus (Aus)

134M / 34L / commercial, flagship retail and major upgrade to Wynyard Station access. Wynyard Station is the third busiest railway station in Sydney and will be the major public transport hub for the future Barangaroo development down by the western harbour.



These renders from:
https://majorprojects.affinitylive.... Part A_ Make Design Statement part 0002.pdf

The Tower

Screen Shot 2014-05-31 at 11.11.29 AM by Sky_Is_The_Limit1, on Flickr



















The Transit Hall

Screen Shot 2014-05-31 at 11.04.25 AM by Sky_Is_The_Limit1, on Flickr

Screen Shot 2014-05-31 at 11.05.01 AM by Sky_Is_The_Limit1, on Flickr

Screen Shot 2014-05-31 at 11.05.22 AM by Sky_Is_The_Limit1, on Flickr

Screen Shot 2014-05-31 at 11.11.40 AM by Sky_Is_The_Limit1, on Flickr

Screen Shot 2014-05-31 at 11.05.34 AM by Sky_Is_The_Limit1, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

decent building, but it would be nice to have some shops and/or bars in its base. That hall looks very empty.


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

^^
An ~11,000 sq m retail podium is planned at the bottom of the tower.

This will include two x 3 level flagship stores fronting George Street (as shown in the fourth picture).


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

This development is now known as *Wynyard Place* and early site work has commenced. 

Here is the website:
http://wynyardplace.com.au/

And here is the construction website:
http://www.buildingwynyardplace.com/

Renders from the second website:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

This is in the demolition stages now. 

24 March:



cnd said:


> WP by cnd


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

This is now well into construction; I'm going to get it re-named and moved.

10 October:



Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


>


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

12/01/19



Wynyard Place Sydney by cnd



Wynyard Place Sydney by cnd



Wynyard Place Sydney by cnd



Wynyard Place Sydney by cnd



Wynyard Place Sydney by cnd


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Wynyard Place Sydney by cnd



Wynyard Place Sydney by cnd



Wynyard Place Sydney by cnd


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Update*



cnd said:


> October 6. Finally, a core rise - now at level 12. The glazing looks lovely in person as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

Stayed in the Travelodge Wynyard a couple of weeks ago and had a good view of this development from the 6th floor. Sadly back in the UK now


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Photo by cnd


Wynyard Place Sydney by cnd


----------

